# Bucks testicles look funny...



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

My alpine buck Pete has weird skin on the bottom of his testicles... I'm not sure what to make of it! He seems healthy, I am just wondering if maybe they got really bad frostbite this winter or something?! Any ideas?!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## TVFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

It could just be from lying on the cold ground or from being rubbed when they get up or lay down. Our bucks have the same thing. As long as the skin looks healthy I wouldn't worry.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We had a thread on here somewhere, it's normal many of us have had it. Mine had it just after being in rut and going into winter.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Whew! That's a relief! Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, or it might be mites, if the skin is rough.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, or it might be mites, if the skin is rough.


Well my husband and I just spent the last two days shearing sheep, and then deworming ALL the animals with injectable noromectin(ivermectin), and also treating everyone with an Ectiban mixture from the vet. We bought three ewes and found keds on them once we started shearing }=-( so everyone has been treated for internal AND external parasites!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine has the same thing! I posted just a couple of weeks ago..weird, huh?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

As I mentioned before, just about all bucks have it to some degree. I think the ones in cold or very wet climates have it more visible.


----------



## drake (Jan 7, 2014)

I wish there were some treatments listed here. If it is warts or mites, HOW do you deal with them? My buck has a small patch on the end of his scrotum, but I do NOT want to "wait and see" if it gets worse. If you can help please email me [email protected] PLEASE HURRY!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give him injectable Ivomec at 1cc per 40 lbs SQ. You can put something like MTG or NuStock on the affected area after cleaning it with iodine.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

drake said:


> I wish there were some treatments listed here. If it is warts or mites, HOW do you deal with them? My buck has a small patch on the end of his scrotum, but I do NOT want to "wait and see" if it gets worse. If you can help please email me [email protected] PLEASE HURRY!!!


My buck had the same issue... I honestly think when it gets chilly out his berries seem to get almost like a frostbite!! His jewels were in prime condition all summer, fall, and the beginning of winter, however I noticed lately since it's been cold again they look bald and "wart like" at the bottom again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.

Also, it is OK to have members respond to your question about your goat, it doesn't have to be by email.
You are welcome to ask questions here. Private parts on a goat, do get problems sometimes and we want to know how to treat them, cause we love our goats.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

fezz09 said:


> My buck had the same issue... I honestly think when it gets chilly out his berries seem to get almost like a frostbite!! His jewels were in prime condition all summer, fall, and the beginning of winter, however I noticed lately since it's been cold again they look bald and "wart like" at the bottom again!


Poor guy, maybe he needs some little boxers...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Poor guy, maybe he needs some little boxers


:-o:slapfloor:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Use a little seven dust on them if you are worried.

But like a lot of people here said, my buck would get that way as well in the winter.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> Poor guy, maybe he needs some little boxers...


I totally agree!! I was thinking something like a beer cozy that you could snug up at the top so it didn't fall off!! Lol I don't have any berries but I can't imagine having them just danglin out there in -40 :0


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I cant imagine having anything dangling or otherwise in minus forty! !!!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I think all bucks get that. Its sort of like callouses on the bottom of the scrotum where it rubs against the ground when they lay down. Perfectly normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :laugh:


----------

